# new hardi siding and windows - what have I started? aargh!



## shumakerscott (Jan 11, 2008)

*Dog*

The dog sure looks impressed! "Damn, I didn't know my master was so strong, he can tear a house apart by hand." :laughing: Waiting for more pic's, dorf dude...


----------



## Speedball (Nov 2, 2008)

Look at the bright side.....isn't the price of aluminum up?:laughing:


----------



## derf36 (Jul 4, 2009)

Speedball said:


> Look at the bright side.....isn't the price of aluminum up?:laughing:


yep, so far I'm $32 up by selling the aluminum. I figure I'll wind up with about $200 once the whole house is done. Of course I'm into materials for about $10k so 2% return. Not bad, better than the stock market or the horse races :yes:

Here's another couple of pics, actual progress.

One shows me and the boy up in the air, no comments please on my ladder safety techniques. 

The other pic shows the back patio door, installed and sided. Super sweet I must say.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

What did you use to cut the board?
And what are those green things?
I know they are a spacer of sorts to hang/gap the boards


----------



## DaVinci (Jul 14, 2009)

*looks realy good!*

We're always looking for qualified installers!

Keep-up the good work!

Paul


----------



## Speedball (Nov 2, 2008)

Nice looking job!

Scuba Dave had a question about how you cut the board. Just the other day in a home store I noticed a really nice looking little Rigid saw designed for Hardiboard with a vacuum port attached. I may purchase that saw and give our new/old garage a new covering of Hardiboard....someday.


----------



## derf36 (Jul 4, 2009)

Scuba_Dave said:


> What did you use to cut the board?
> And what are those green things?
> I know they are a spacer of sorts to hang/gap the boards


The green things are siding gauges called 'Solo Siders'. They are my extra hands to allow me to hold the boards up working by myself and they also allow me to make micro adjustments in the size of the reveal. 

I'm making my cuts with a pair of fibre cement shears that attach onto my drill. There is silica in the hardi plank so keeping dust down is important. The shears don't make any dust.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks I guess I'll buy a set of those
I ended up w/6 sq free so I guess I can afford them


----------



## Speedball (Nov 2, 2008)

SoloSiders

The things I learn on this website.:thumbsup:


----------



## derf36 (Jul 4, 2009)

Day 11 and 12

Here's a few pics showing the transformation on my back wall. I have this week off so am hopeful to make some progress. 

My guess it will take about 40 days to finish. Now that I'm well into it the novelty and excitement of a new project is over. I still enjoy the little accomplishments and seeing the before and after but if I could blink and have it done I'd do it. But no magic lantern, just have a tool belt. :yes:


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Looks good
I started on the back of my addition
I ordered a set of the Solo-siders
They should be here before I get too high up
Of course now they foreecast rain off/on for the next 10 days


----------



## derf36 (Jul 4, 2009)

well, finished Day 16 so here are a few more pics. I'm trying hard to get the entire back finished before I have to go back to work Monday morning. 

I'd be a bit further along but I don't get motivated and start before 9:30 am. By the time I get up, drink my coffee and watch the Tour de France it's after 9am! Hey don't judge, I am on vacation you know


----------



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

Derf, I'd say your making great progress on the siding, as well as doing a superb job. Nice to see when people take a few extra minutes to get the Tyvek, flashing, tapeing & head flashing done correctly. :thumbup:


----------



## derf36 (Jul 4, 2009)

well... I'm half done! Side and back of the house are complete :thumbsup:

So far I'm into it for 19 days and my back hurts just thinking of the other two sides of this house. 

It's going to slow down a bit now, I've burned up 2 weeks vacation so have to go back to work tomorrow. Kinda looking forward to pushing paper around my desk for a bit, when I close my eyes all I see is Hardi Plank.

btw... the balcony and arbour will be stained a dark colour later. Also the facia gutters are phase II after the siding.


----------



## jackie treehorn (Jan 27, 2009)

derf36 said:


> One shows me and the boy up in the air, no comments please on my ladder safety techniques.


 I didn't see you put the ladder on the trampoline to get higher up there, so I assume it was safe  Looks good though, I'm especially interested in those tools, never knew of them, and they look like they would be real handy.


----------



## Shamus (Apr 27, 2008)

Nice to see someone that's commited to getting the job finished. Your more than half done. You have all that experience under your belt. :thumbsup:


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I'm curious as to the trim used around the hose connection & other places
Is it just wood trim painted to match?

I bought a pair of the solo-siders too after I saw them here :thumbsup:


----------



## derf36 (Jul 4, 2009)

Scuba_Dave said:


> I'm curious as to the trim used around the hose connection & other places
> Is it just wood trim painted to match?
> 
> I bought a pair of the solo-siders too after I saw them here :thumbsup:


you got it right Dave. I 'boxed' the things that stick out with trim and painted with a matching colour, then installed flashing. 

It will look better when I'm done. Picking up a plastic box extender tomorrow before I can install the waterproof plug cover. Then caulk, fill the nail holes, then another coat of paint.

Good to hear that you picked up the solo siders. How are they working for you? How are you cutting this stuff? Are you using the shears or a blade? btw. I saw your post with the portico, good times eh?


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I bought a saw blade for Hardi, goggles & air mask
So far I have been working on a smaller are on the back
Due to the heat I'll be doing a lot more tomorrow
So I'll find out then how they work - but should be nice
Too hot too roof


----------



## MT Stringer (Oct 19, 2008)

Looking good. Keep the pics coming.
Mike


----------



## derf36 (Jul 4, 2009)

well, it's weekend so back to the project tomorrow which will be Day 20 of the project. 

Forecast is for 35 C, hottest day of the year so far. Good thing I'm on the shady side of the house.


----------



## diy'er on LI (Jul 6, 2009)

I am stunned... my hat's off to you! That is some DIY. We're right now going broke while paying someone to do the exact same thing. What a massive project... and it turned out so well!


----------



## derf36 (Jul 4, 2009)

diy'er on LI said:


> I am stunned... my hat's off to you! That is some DIY. We're right now going broke while paying someone to do the exact same thing. What a massive project... and it turned out so well!


before I tackled it I had a quote, $7,800 labour only. That didn't include removing the aluminum or windows so I would have been up around $10,000 for labour. 

Let's see, $10,000/40 days is $250/day I'm saving... 

satisfaction of knowing I did it myself... priceless :thumbsup:


----------



## derf36 (Jul 4, 2009)

I encountered a bit of a hiccup today. I came across a wet spot in my sheathing so I've started a separate thread about it here http://www.diychatroom.com/f19/exterior-sheathing-keep-replace-50060/

I also was able to get the old siding down around the electric service but the meter pan is attached to the wall so can't get behind there. I'm going to call the power company Tuesday (holiday Monday) and see if they'll come out and detach the meter for me. 

See there was a reason why I left this wall for side #3.


----------



## Shamus (Apr 27, 2008)

Looks like water is leaking in from your porch deck. from there it's running down the stud and wicking into insulation/plywood.


----------



## derf36 (Jul 4, 2009)

Shamus said:


> Looks like water is leaking in from your porch deck. from there it's running down the stud and wicking into insulation/plywood.


the problem seems to have been caused by a incorrectly installed dryer vent. You gotta see my other thread for all the gory details 

Caution.. no eating while looking at the other thread, the pics are nasty.


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

very very nice better than alot of''pro'' jobs ive seen


----------



## jackie treehorn (Jan 27, 2009)

The question I have is if you hired someone to do the siding, do you think they would've said anything, or been in a hurry to get to the next job and just blasted the siding on.


----------



## MJW (Feb 7, 2006)

jackie treehorn said:


> The question I have is if you hired someone to do the siding, do you think they would've said anything, or been in a hurry to get to the next job and just blasted the siding on.



Good question........

Most would bring it up to the Homeowner, but that would be as far as it would go. Notice the other guy in this thread saying he is going broke by hiring someone to do it.........Another bill won't go over well with the homeowner usually.

As a contractor, I enjoy doing the job right while we are there. Getting the homeowner to pay for it is another thing.


Nice job by the way. I'm sure anyone could pick out a few things you could do different, but most of it is just opinion. Good job for a DIYer. :yes:


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

I agree with MJW. May I suggest use some pliers to bend back on itself the tips of the sharp corners on all flashing? Of course you will use a weatherproof box cover on the electrical receptacles (GFCI protected) as you had before. Keep those children safe. 

Be safe, G


----------



## derf36 (Jul 4, 2009)

jackie treehorn said:


> The question I have is if you hired someone to do the siding, do you think they would've said anything, or been in a hurry to get to the next job and just blasted the siding on.


I think most contractors would have raised it up as a potential issue. The last thing most contractors would want is to be called back to redo work 6 months from now. I agree with MJW that most of the resistance would come from the homeowner questioning the seriousness of the problem or the motivation of the contractor. 



MJW said:


> Nice job by the way. I'm sure anyone could pick out a few things you could do different, but most of it is just opinion. Good job for a DIYer. :yes:


I'm trying to do a real 'pro' quality job with this and do it the right way. Generally I'm pretty well researched so I think my techniques are generally ok but where a pro would kick my butt is speed. If I was doing this for a living I'd starve because I'm so dang slow. 

I'd appreciate your pro insight though. Are there some specific things, even little things, that you see that you'd do differently? Remember I started on the side/back of the house first for a reason so I could learn as I go. The important side, the front, is still untouched.


----------



## derf36 (Jul 4, 2009)

GBAR in WA said:


> I agree with MJW. May I suggest use some pliers to bend back on itself the tips of the sharp corners on all flashing? Of course you will use a weatherproof box cover on the electrical receptacles (GFCI protected) as you had before. Keep those children safe.
> 
> Be safe, G


good tip on the flashing; I'll do that. And yes the photo of the receptacle was taken when it was 'in progress'. It still needed a pvc box extender and waterproof cover.


----------



## Michael Thomas (Jan 27, 2008)

derf36, check your "private messages" (a the upper right-hand corner of the screen)


----------



## MJW (Feb 7, 2006)

usually use vinyl Jboxes for the protrusions like the dryer vent and receptacles. We use electrical J boxes for the outlets that have a box inside them and then install a bubble type clear cover. The dryer vents also are made with a J box and match color. Just little things like that. Not that anything is incorrect, just preference mainly. The electrical box is code here, but not everywhere.

I looked at another job today with almost the same color in Hardie. I really don't care for their woodgrain. It is so blotchy, and the seams show it up close. 

Please don't take my post as ridicule.


----------



## derf36 (Jul 4, 2009)

Time to bump this thread back to the top and update my progress. 

Well, its now Day 28 of my project and I'm in the home stretch. Three sides are done and I've finally started the front. 

I am on vacation this week so with the kids back in school I'm hoping to make some progress. 

I've attached a 'before' shot of the front and I'll post a few more pics tonight showing the last few days work.


----------



## Knucklez (Oct 21, 2007)

hey, i am really impressed! you make DIY'er proud :thumbup1:

i totally understand where you're coming from. i resided my 2 story home last year. my quote for the job was closer to $30K (includes 13K for material). that was high, but nobody does board & batten anymore apparently. so i DIY. it was one H#LL of a lot of work, labour. but was worth the experience.

can't wait to see your next project, i'm sure it'll turn out super. 

Knucklez


----------



## oldfrt (Oct 18, 2007)

Not bad at all for a first timer.I guess all the experience with the inside work has helped give you the edge for this profect.
Great seeing #1 son helping out with this.
Keep the pics coming!


----------



## derf36 (Jul 4, 2009)

Made a bit of progress the past couple of days. 

I managed to replace two windows and a small part of the front wall. 

I've really enjoyed working on this part of the house. It's low to the ground so no ladders which is good, and all the neighbours come over and tell me how much they approve, also good. 

The closeup of the window in the pics is the one on the left under the mailbox, my sons room. The framing of that one was pretty good, the right hand window was a bit more of a mess and I had to remove and replace the sill plate, good times. 

Tomorrow I'm tackling the bay window!! It may test my abilities but I'm giving it a go. The worst thing that happens is that we have to spend a night or two with a plastic tarp over the opening 

Wish me luck. 

Rod


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Does your City/County make you bring the windows up to today's *egress* (escape) code with any siding improvements over a certain dollar limit? Those windows for a bedroom basement look undersized. 

With ground egress, the minimum size window that opens is 5 square feet, with a min. width of 20" (by 41") and a min. height of 24" (by 34"). And 44" max. off the finished floor to the opening. http://www.taunton.com/finehomebuil...code-violations-emergency-egress-windows.aspx http://www.codecheck.com/cc/pg07_08building.html The second required basement (if habitable) egress (other than the interior stairs) can be met by a egress sized basement bedroom window.

Now would be the time to change the windows to be safe for your family and a future buying family. 
Be safe, Gary


----------



## derf36 (Jul 4, 2009)

GBR in WA said:


> Does your City/County make you bring the windows up to today's *egress* (escape) code with any siding improvements over a certain dollar limit? Those windows for a bedroom basement look undersized.
> 
> With ground egress, the minimum size window that opens is 5 square feet, with a min. width of 20" (by 41") and a min. height of 24" (by 34"). And 44" max. off the finished floor to the opening. http://www.taunton.com/finehomebuil...code-violations-emergency-egress-windows.aspx http://www.codecheck.com/cc/pg07_08building.html The second required basement (if habitable) egress (other than the interior stairs) can be met by a egress sized basement bedroom window.
> 
> ...


Thanks Gary and I think I'm A-ok. 

The window is 34" in height, so exceeds 24", check.
48" wide with each side 24", so exceeds 20", check,
Total area is 11.3 sq ft, so exceeds 5 sf, check,
bottom of window is 44" off the finished floor, check. 

Cheers, Rod.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Excellent! I need to clarify my previous for anyone else. "min. width of 20" (by 41")" That is *20" wide by 41"high*, min. AND "min. height 24" (by 34")" ----- that is* min. height 24"x34"wide*.

So your *34" high x 24" wide*, just made it. It has to multiply to meet or exceed* 5* sq. ft. ground access, *5.7* sq. ft. above grade access. You equal 5.67. An above grade would have to be* 1/2" bigger* on the height 34" with 24" width. Total opening size, not glass included. 
5sq.ft. multiplied by 144 sq,in.= 720 sq.in. divided by 24" = 30" high *You = +4"* Or 720 divided by 34" high = 21-1/4" wide. *You = +2-3/4" * It's the combination of the two with each ones minimum, not mixing. Thank you for letting me clarify (I hope) that for others reading your post. 
Next project: build some saw horses, my back hurt just looking at your chop saw down there! lol. Be safe, Gary


----------



## derf36 (Jul 4, 2009)

thanks again Gary. One other thing with the window egress. Given that these are casements and you never know when you have to get out of the house quick, I opted for wide opening hardware. At max opening it opens perpendicular to the wall. 

btw.. I spent the day causing destruction and mayhem with my bay window. I can't bring myself to describe the carnage just yet. Suffice it to say is that I'm glad it's not raining tonight or there would be water in my living room. 

I'll post some of the pics tomorrow, oh joy, the embarrassment. :no:


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Is your Bay window all one piece?
Mine was built in place with 3 windows
I've decided to rebuild it again with 3 windows - easier to handle


----------



## derf36 (Jul 4, 2009)

Mine also was three separate windows as will the new one. 

More accurately, it is now just a big hole in the wall covered in plastic... what have I done... should have just left this bay well enough alone.


----------



## drtbk4ever (Dec 29, 2008)

derf36 said:


> More accurately, it is now just a big hole in the wall covered in plastic... what have I done... should have just left this bay well enough alone.


I have been following your thread and judging by your progress, I am pretty sure you will handle that window just fine. 

Keep us posted. :thumbup:


----------



## derf36 (Jul 4, 2009)

Day 29 & 30 of the project. 

I tackled the bay window. I had thought I could get it done in the better part of a day but instead it took me two full days, ugh!

The old windows frame was attached with screws from below so I thought it best to remove the glass before taking the sledge to the frames. Seemed like a good idea at the time.  Why is it that there is a constant stream of neighbours walking by except when your balancing a 5'x6' sheet of double glass? Thought I could pull it down myself but tripped on my own shadow coming down and you can see what happened. Oh well, minor setback. 

Unfortunately the base was not in as good shape as I hoped so I wound up re-framing both the base and the top as well. 

The original bay is my dogs favourite spot to sit and bark at the neighbourhood and a few kids have piled on it over the years so it developed a bit of a sag, 1/4" in 18". Phoned my brother, the contractor, and asked him if this sag was built on purpose for water flow. Crap, he said to rebuild it and to make it level, double crap. 

No sag in the new one. I had my daughter stand on it and there was not a hair of movement. I told her if we ever have an earthquake to run to this window :whistling2:

Anyway, finally got the windows in tonight, the photo sucks cause its taken in the dark. 

Tomorrow flashing, trim, etc, then back to siding...

Good times.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Looks good
Yeah - I'm totally rebuilding mine too
But to gain either seating space OR floor space
On mine the shelf is too high & is only a shelf

5'x6' is pretty big
I put the front in 5'x4' & that was enough of a PIA


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

very nice
great progress,your wrb details are text book:thumbsup:


----------



## derf36 (Jul 4, 2009)

tomstruble said:


> very nice
> great progress,your wrb details are text book:thumbsup:


Thanks Tom,

I take the flashing/installation details pretty seriously. There is a reason the manufacturers and industry have specific instructions, it keeps the water out!

It's too big of a job to not do it right when you have the chance. 

My other motivation to doing it right is peer pressure. I knew I would post a few pics on here and I know you guys would be relentless if there was anything out of place. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

yea but we love it when it happens:thumbup:


----------



## derf36 (Jul 4, 2009)

I haven't posted for a while.. I finished up the project this spring. I'm sure I have a picture (or 1,000) around here somewhere, maybe I'll post one up later today.


----------

